# Off Road Routes in Basingstoke Area



## Fletch456 (28 May 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know of good off road routes near to Basingstoke. The Look Out / Swinley Forest is excellent between Jns 3 & 4 of the M3 and am looking for something nearer as well. Say within 5 - 10 miles max of Jn 6 of M3. They by no means have to be as good as Swinley Forest - that would be darn hard to match.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2010)

I used to ride to basingstoke from bordon via the green lanes, via alton and lasham great routes!


----------



## Globalti (29 May 2010)

You'll find them all on here:


----------



## barq (31 May 2010)

Agreed, Swinley is nice.

There must be something towards Winchester. I sometimes work there and from the train it looks to have nice rolling hills surrounding it. Sorry, that's a big vague. Otherwise come to the Surrey and ride Pitch, Holmbury and Leith Hills. There is some reasonable singletrack there.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jun 2010)

There is some good riding south of you but Winchester isnt brilliant,there some immense riding round petersfield though. I know its not closer,but, if you re looking for something different....


----------



## JtB (1 Jun 2010)

I borrowed the following book from a Basingstoke library:




http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hampshire-Wight-Philips-Cycle-Tours/dp/0540082015

I have PDF scans of the following off-road routes which are all within short driving distance of Basingstoke:
Bucklebury Common North of Thacham (12.5 mile route)
From Buriton onto the Western End of the South Downs (13 mile route)
Through the Sandy Hills Southwest of Liphook (13 mile route)
The Meon Valley and Buster Hill (11 or 22 mile route)
A Gentle Journey in the Heart of Hampshire North of New Alresford (18 mile route)
Easy Tracks South of New Alresford (19 mile route)
Watership Down, South of Newbury (19 mile route)

If you are interested in any of the above routes, PM me your email address, let me know which ones you want and I'll send them to you.


----------



## vt2 (13 Jun 2010)

There are loads of off-road trails around Basingstoke. Try the off-road and DIY rides section of the CTC North Hampshire website for a sample - http://www.nhampshirectc.org.uk/. If you want to ride singletrack in the trees similar to Swinley then try Chawton Wood near Alton [used for XC races]


----------



## 02GF74 (2 Jul 2010)

... I was there last Sunday, Cawton (?) where Jane Autens house is. Some good track but to make up the route avoiding roads, it needs some footpath that then disappear making it hell ....


----------



## hotmetal (8 Jul 2010)

I've not been there myself but some of the guys I ride with at Swinley also have a route near Minley which is a bit nearer for you I guess. Knowing the guys, I suspect it's a bit Swinleyesque (is that a word?) in other words probably a nice mix of singletrack, some descents with jumps and drops. But like I say, I've not ridden it. Might be worth your having a look or asking around the local area.

Also there's the Tunnel Hill Trolls - a big group that ride Tunnel Hill/Porridge Pot, near Camberley/Farnborough and the Basingstoke Canal Authority centre. 

I'll be in trouble for giving away their secret spot now!

http://www.tunnelhilltrolls.co.uk/About.html

Also found this (Minley)
http://www.mapmyride.com/add_route_to_blog.php?r=561466411


----------

